# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Legalidad vigente

## EricMaGo

Buenos días a todos.

Soy un mago relativamente novato y me acaban de contratar para una fiesta infantil en el bar donde hago magia. Mi pregunta para el foro es, si la cosa sigue y consigo que me llamen para más fiestas, debería pedir firmar un contrato o con hacerlo todo en negro ya sería suficiente? No quiero buscarme problemas ni a mi ni al cliente. También extiendo lo mismo en caso que en el bar donde estoy por la noche se lo tomen en serio.

Muchísimas gracias y cualquier opinión es muy bien recibida.

EricMaGo

"_Cuando te digan que es imposible, sonríe y piensa que lo que estás a punto de crear ellos no lo pueden ni imaginar._"
David Copperfield

----------


## MagNity

No voy a entrar demasiado en el tema, porque cada uno hace lo que quiere, pero SI, deberías hacer contrato, tener alta de autónomos y etc. ¿porque? porque por un lado, esta ofreciendo un servicio (trabajo) y por lo tanto tienes unos deberes  y unos derechos, así que un contrato sirve para saber de estos y conocer los términos del servicio. Además, por ley, hay que (hablamos en España, otro país no se como funciona) estar dado de alta en autónomos o tener un contrato de obra y servicio (u otros), con sus correspondientes pagos al estado (seguridad social, IRPF, IVA..lo que corresponda).
Hoy en día hay muchas inspecciones, si te ven trabajando sin permiso (de forma ilegal pues) tendrá problemas el Bar (ya que es el lugar donde estas tu desempeñando ese trabajo) y tu.  Por otro lado, no deja de ser algo desleal a todos los demás magos que si pagan sus impuestos.
Ahora bien, como todos sabemos, en este mundo hay de todo, incluso los que no pagan porque consideran que actuar gratis ya es mucho beneficio para el mago.
En el fondo es una cuestión de principios, y de querer hacer las cosas bien y no tener problemas.

----------


## Prendes

¿Cómo se paga autónomos haciendo un par de actuaciones en el bar de debajo de casa?

----------


## MagNity

Entonces se hace un contrato de obra y servicio por ejemplo, lo he comentado que hay varias modalidades... Querer o no hacer bien las cosas dependen de uno, pero lo que está claro que no es lógico que unos tengamos que pagar impuestos y otros no. No declarar una actividad, aunque sea solo 1 hora al mes, puede traernos problemas,... y luego está la ética y moral de si contribuimos o no.

----------


## cerveser

Prendes, para tal efecto lo primero que debes hacer es de darte de alta como trabajador autónomo ("crear una empresa"). Para ello, a parte de cumplir los requisitos legales oportunos, debes pagar de manera mensual el impuesto correspondiente (puedes darte de alta solamente aquellos meses en que tengas trabajo, y darte de baja después).
Luego es necesario efectuar facturas a tus clientes y por último, efectuar las liquidaciones de IVA al cierre del trimestre.
Para acabar, y si cumples los requisitos oportunos, realizar la declaración de IRPF anual.

_Grosso modo_ es esto, seguro que alguien de por aquí lo hará hecho y puede darte más información.

Saludos,
cerveser

----------


## EricMaGo

Muchisimas gracias por las respuestas. Lo consultaré atentamente y desde luego si uno ha de declararse se declara, coinncido en que la parte ética es importante sobretodo en este tema (la magia).

Gracias otra vez a todos los que habéis podido responder.

----------


## jbarrena

Sin ser un experto en la materia creo que también existe la posibilidad de hacer facturas sin ser autónomo; Sólo debes darte de alta como autónomo si existe una continuidad en tu trabajo. Imagina que haces 3-4 actuaciones en todo el año. Para estos casos hacienda contempla la posibilidad de emitir facturas con tu número de dni siempre que te hayas dado de alta en el censo de empresarios, profesionales y retenedores que no tiene un coste de por sí como sería pagar el autónomo todos los meses. Trimestralmente tienes que declarar si has realizado alguna factura y si es así pagar el iva que habrás cobrado en la factura. No existe una cantidad clara que determine a partir de cuánto se entiende que estas realizando una actividad profesional, creo que depende más de la frecuencia con que factures. Si tu cobras, imagínate, 1500€ por bolo y haces dos al año no has realizado una actividad que requiera darte de alta como autónomo, sin embargo si todos los fines de semana haces dos bolos a 50€ hacienda podría entender que estas obligado a darte de alta en autónomo. Por otro lado si la suma de los importes de las facturas pasa del sueldo mínimo interprofesional se entiende que necesariamente debes ser autónomo. Yo en tu lugar iría a la seguridad social o hacienda y me informaría para que te digan exactamente a partir de cuánto dinero o con qué frecuencia de facturación estas obligado a darte de alta como profesional. Lo que si sé es que si olvidas declarar trimestralmente lo que hayas facturado o que no has emitido factura alguna te sancionan económicamente, creo que con 150€.

----------


## MagDani

Tambien existen empresas que pueden facturar por ti, mirar factoo.es; completamente legal, pensado para artistas o freelance que apenas tengan actividad, ellos te lo gestionan para una factura puntual.
Eso si, se quedan un porcentaje

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Si son pocas actuaciones y no te sale a cuenta el pagar la cuota de autónomo, tengo entendido que puedes facturar hasta 3000€ al año sin tener que declararlo, aunque antes de nada infórmate bien porque me lo dijeron hace unos 4 o 5 años y no estoy seguro se si era esa cantidad o era menos, así que infórmate bien en caso de que vayas a hacerlo.

Porque evidentemente no te sale a cuenta pagar 250€ o por ahí que te cuesta ser autónomo, si vas a cobrar 200€ al mes.

----------


## MagNity

Lo que comentas es un vox populi falso (al menos es lo que me han comentado varías gestorías). Uno tiene que declarar todos los beneficios que tenga, sean pocos o muchos (otra es que puedan hacer vista gorda, o que te permitan no pagar autónomos, no es lo mismo no declarar una factura que pagar autonomos). Lo que como han comentado existen muchas formas aparte de la cuota de autónomo para poder facturar, así que no es la única forma.

----------


## WilsonWad

Es un tema complicado como todo en este país por desgracia. Todos tenéis razón en parte, hay bastante jurisprudencia que apoya que si no se llega a unos ingresos mínimos y la actividad no es habitual no es obligatoria el alta de autónomo. El problema es que la administración en estos casos actúa como un rodillo, seguramente porque si no lo hicieran la mitad de autónomos se darían de baja, aquí siempre queremos tener todo pero pagar por nada. Si un inspector llegase en el momento de la actuación le va a dar igual lo que le digáis, o os va a meter como trabajador del sitio donde actuáis o os va a poner como autónomo retroactivamente como mínimo un año, todo claro con recargo y seguramente sanción.
Luego después de dejarse la pasta en un contencioso administrativo y vivir un año y pico amargado seguramente a la mayoría le darán la razón...
Es cierto que hay otras formas como las cooperativas de facturación, o que el promotor de la actuación os asegure por media hora o lo que sea, pero todas tienen su complicación. La única manera segura es con alta de autónomo, alta de iae, y seguro de responsabilidad civil.

----------


## tramp

Aquí en Aragon la cosa se está poniendo muy seria, de momento se ve en la música (porque es de lo que más espectáculos hay), pero afecta a todo tipo de actuaciones.
Ya hay algún bar cerrado por no poder afrontar la multa, y otros cancelando actuaciones, e incluso programaciones enteras.

----------

